# One of those days..



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Got home and looked at the radar this afternoon and it wasn't lookin so hot. It had been raining off and on all day and looked like it would continue through the evening..and it did. Said screw it, packed the rain jacket, and hit the creek. Got maybe 150-200 yards from the launch and i could see the downpour heading my way across the water. Turned around to grab the rain gear and put it on just in time to stay dry. It was coming down pretty hard, but with the temp in the 70's and little wind it wasn't that bad at all. Tide was extremely low due to the full moon the other night, which made it sort of easy to find the fish. First two casts produced two reds like so..










Probably could have sat there and wore those fish out, but i realized while landing the first fish that i'd lost my boga grip. I immediately headed straight back to the launch hoping i'd find it laying there somewhere. Nowhere to be found. Looked around in the water which has been crystal clear for the past month, but of course today it had to rain and stain it just enough you couldn't see very well. Not to mention it was still raining. The only other thing i could figure was that it fell out while i was putting on my rain jacket. Paddled back to that area and the rain lightened back up. Stood up and poled around for 5 or 10 minutes with very limited visibility. All of a sudden off to my left...there she be! Couldnt believe it.

Anyhow, the boga search killed about 30-45 minutes of good fishin time which kinda sucked, but better than losing $120. Back to the reds. Never could get back on the original school that i found, but ended up finding several smaller groups that were quite hungry. Worked along some oyster bars at dead low tide and the start of the rise and ended up with a total of 15 reds, 1 little black, and 1 flatty. Don't think any of the fish were sittin deeper than 18" of h20.














































Thought about launchin later tonight for some trout fishin but i dont think i wanna press my luck any further for today.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yours was better than mine....

Congrats on finding that Boga..


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

*nice catch*

Congrats on the cathing and recovery of the boga.Dude one of these days the ol POL are gonna have to come and invadewilmington
and hook up with some of that fine fishing you have down there.INVADE (aka visit)


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Hell, It's better to be lucky than good and your both!! Thanks for the report.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Rain?*

Rain is no big deal, it's the Electric Chair that should be avoided. Good multi-species catch you got there!!! BTW, what's your thoughts on Mono vs. Braid when fishin' for those Reds?? (Just kidding, of course)


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

good stuff . as always.



Jesse


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

unc,

Great photos! What is that lure that the flounder and drum chomped down on? Thanks!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

the infamous berkley fish crack (gulp). 5" glow jerk shad.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*awesome*

Great job. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

fight the weather and it works out well for you. Man those are some nice schoolie reds.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice report.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

What are the NC size limits for Redfish, Specs, Blackdrum, and Flatties?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

http://ncfisheries.net/recreational/recguide.htm

reds...18-27" slot, 1/day
specks...12", 10/day
blacks...no limit (unfortunately)
flounder...14" inside, 14.5" ocean, 8/day


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Am I reading your regs. right ? Specks are 1 fish a day per person with a 12" minimum and Flounder are 8 a day with a 14 - 14 1/2" minimum ? The only reason I ask is because it's so different here just two states and a couple hundred miles away in Virginia where it's 10 fish and 14" min. for Specks and 18 1/2" min. and 5 a day for Flounder. I'm not ragging about this, I just find it weird that they're so different.

Great report BTW !!!!!!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

try refreshing the page, i typed 1 instead of 10 the first time for the bag limit on specks.

personally, i'd love to see NC match the size and bag limits for both specks and flounder.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

didn't get skunked and got your boga back.... goood stuff. thanks for the report.

jay b yah'd have to clean 8 14" flat fish to get a meal. i personally wouldn't wanna waste my time cleaning a fish that small.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

That is some purdy feesh!!

2 words.. Jeal lous


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Nice work...*

When I get rid of this little pond hopper and get my kayak, I'm going to have to come down that way sometime and do some fishing or vice versa. We've got some great fishing up here, but I'll need someone with some knowledge to help me learn the ropes on doing the 'yak thing, and you looks to be the one fairly locally that could show me the best.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

It looks like you hooked the black drum by the gill plate or buccal cavity. 

Nice report.


----------

